# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Lajmi i fundit nga Iraku

## StormAngel

Në një video shfaqet vrasja e një tjetër pengu nga militantët irakianë. Kompanitë turke tërhiqen nga Iraku

Irakianët ekzekutojnë pengun turk


Shekulli

ANKARA- Një qytetar turk që ishte marrë peng në Irak është shfaqur dje i lidhur te sytë në një video të postuar në faqet islamike të internetit. Po aty ai është qëlluar tre herë me plumba në kokë nga rrëmbyesit e tij që ishin të maskuar me kapuçë. Sipas AFP-së, vrasja e pengut turk nga një grup që dyshohet se ka lidhje me Al-Kaedan, bëri që organizata më e madhe e kamionëve në Turqi të njoftojë ndërprerjen e dërgimit të furnizimeve të nevojshme për forcat amerikane në Irak. Ne konfirmojmë se një qytetar turk është vrarë, -tha ambasada turke në Bagdad cituar nga AFP. Një zyrtar i Ministrisë së Jashtme turke konfirmoi viktimën dhe tha se quhej Murat Yuce, i cili ishte rrëmbyer nga grupi Tawhid wa al-Jihad (Bashkimi dhe Lufta e Shenjtë) që është degë e grupit të të dyshuarit kryesor terrorist me origjinë jordaneze Zarqawi. Ajo tha se Yuce ishte një punonjës pastrimi për kompaninë e shërbimeve Bilintur, që kishte një kontratë për të punuar nga kompania e madhe Tepe që transporton ushqime për ushtarët amerikanë në qytetin verior të Irakut, Mosul. Dy turq të tjerë - Abdurrahman Demir dhe Sait Unurlu, të dy shoferë kamioni- mbahen ende peng nga militantë në Irak, që janë të lidhur me Zarqawi. Edhe këta pengje janë kërcënuar se do të ekzekutohen. Ndërkohë ndërmarrja në fjalë ka vendosur të ndalë operacionet në Irak për të shpëtuar jetët e dy pengjeve të tjerë. Një tjetër shofer Tevfik Alkan gjithashtu figuron i humbur, siç thuhet pas disa sulmeve të kryera në Bagdad e Tikrit. Një numër i madh qytetarësh turq janë rrëmbyer nga grupet islamike në Irak, por kjo është hera e parë që njëri prej pengjeve turq ekzekutohet. Në video tregohet se militantët e qëlluan pengun Yuce në kokë duke bërtitur Allahu Akbar (Zoti është i madh). Personi i maskuar e qëlloi edhe dy herë viktimën në kokë, pasi ai kishte rënë në tokë që me goditjen e parë. Më parë pengu turk kishte lexuar një deklaratë në turqisht ku u bëhej thirrje gjithë kompanive turke të tërhiqeshin nga Iraku. Kështu shoqata ndërkombëtare e transporteve me bazë në Stamboll, që ka si anëtarë më shumë se 900 kompani turke të transportit tokësor, tha se kishte vendosur të ndalte transportimin e gjithë të mirave për trupat amerikane në Irak që nga dita e hënë. Ky vendim sipas AFP-së që citon kreun e komitetit ekzekutiv të kësaj shoqate, do të prekë rreth 5 për qind të gjithë tregtisë mes Turqisë dhe fqinjit të saj jugor.

----------


## DeuS

Nuk i bo Al Qaeda...por mamaja e tere pislliqeve ---> USA

Me ne krye Osama Bush Ladenin!

Eh, mire mire....

----------


## Saint-Simone

Ne videokaseten qe tregon ekzekutimin degjoheshin edhe zera ne turqisht te cilat e rrisin edhe me teper mundesine se kemi te bejme me nje organizate te organizuar mire e cila ka rekrutuar njerez nga shume vende. 

USA = krim

----------


## Del Monako

Rrëfen për mediat një nga njerëzit që është raportuar nga media si i ekzekutuar nga irakianët

Vanderford: Prerja e kokës nga irakianët, ishte lojë


Shekulli

Benjamin Vanderford, një person që besohet se i është prerë koka në Irak, ka thënë dje për “Associated Press” se ajo ka qenë një lojë e kryer në shtëpinë e një shoku të tij disa muaj më parë. Ai deklaron se e ka bërë këtë për të tërhequr vëmendjen. “Ishte një pjesë e një mashtrimi, por askush nuk e kishte vënë re deri tani”, thotë 22 -vjeçari Vanderfort për AP. “E kam bërë këtë për shumë arsye. Njëra për të tërhequr vëmendjen. Tjetra, për të bërë një deklaratë mbi këto lloj videoje që sa lehtë mund të mashtrohen njerëzit me to”. Televizioni “Al Arabiya” në Dubai, shfaqi pjesë nga videoja, duke raportuar ditën e shtunë se një peng amerikan është vrarë nga duart e “Al-Kaedas”, madje nga shefi i akuzuar i këtij rrjeti, Abu Mussab al-Zarqawi. Në video, Vanderford, ka veshur një bluzë të bardhë, duke qëndruar në një karrige të bardhë plastike me duart të lidhura pas, duke thirrur për një largim të menjëhershëm të trupave amerikane nga Iraku, madje duke paralajmëruar se përndryshe, trupat e huaja që ndodhen në vend do të përballen me vdekje. Vanderford, që më parë është përcaktuar nga agjencitë e lajmeve si Benjamin Ford apo Benjamin Danforth u shfaq duke folur për kamerën, por stacioni televiziv e shfaqi videon pa asnjë zhurmë. Rrjeti nuk dha pjesë të videos ku Vanderford u vra, por AP tha se videokaseta e quajtur “Abu Mussab al-Zarqawi vret një american”, tregon një dorë që mban një thikë dhe që siç duket i pret qafën një njeriu. Në muajt e mëparshëm, njerëz të “Al-Kaedas” kanë nxjerrë të tilla foto duke treguar prerjen e kokës së pengjeve në Irak




08/08/2004
KATEGORIA: Bota

----------


## Del Monako

Eh sa pislliqe behen. Te gjithe ato qe bejne zhurm dite per dite ne lajmet televizive jane shume larg te vertetes. Madje edhe ky lajm qe solla me siper mund te jete genjeshter. 
Sa bukur qe lujajne me njerzit. Sejcili tregon nje pralle, dhe qorrat u besojne gjerave qe nuk shikojne, e shurdhet u besojne gjerave qe nuk degjojne dhe memecet fillojne te flasin. Lemsh. 
USA vet e hedh edhe vet e pret i thone ketij muhabeti. Hajde bote hajde.

----------


## StormAngel

> Nuk i bo Al Qaeda...por mamaja e tere pislliqeve ---> USA
> 
> Me ne krye Osama Bush Ladenin!
> 
> Eh, mire mire....


E tha DeuS shume kohe para se cka eshte puna. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Fringo

E-mail Author
Send to a Friend
Print Version 





August 12, 2004, 8:26 a.m.
The Prophet and Paul Johnson
An Islamic Condemnation of Al Qaeda Killings

By Mustafa Akyol 

Paul Johnson, an American engineer, was killed by al Qaeda after being kidnapped, as was Kim Sun-il, a 33-year-old South Korean. So was Nick Berg savagely slaughtered by militants. These horrible episodes are disgusting, by every human standard. What makes them even more repulsive is that they are committed in the name of Islam. 


Nothing could be further from the truth. Islam presents the principles of just war, and kidnapping noncombatants, killing them, or threatening to do so are overtly against those principles.

In the Koran, there are several verses about prisoners of war. First of all, you can't take noncombatants as captives. On the contrary, another verse makes it clear that non-Muslims, even the least sympathized pagans, are to be protected whenever they ask for asylum: 

*"If one amongst the Pagans ask thee for asylum, grant it to him, so that he may hear the word of God; and then escort him to where he can be secure. That is because they are men without knowledge" (Koran, 9:6).*

Since Nick Berg, Kim Sun-il, and Paul Johnson were not combatants, their request for asylum  it is reasonable to assume that they asked for it  should have been accepted. So, they should have been kindly escorted to wherever they wished to go. 

Let's assume that they were regarded as combatants. Berg, Johnson, and Sun-il should therefore have been regarded as prisoners of war. The verdict of the Koran is clear about them: *They should be taken as captives during the battle, then, after the war, they should be released for free or ransomed (Koran, 47:4).* 

There is no justification for the killing, or even the ill treatment, of POWs in the Koran. On the contrary, *a verse tells that good Muslims are the ones who give the best of their food "to the poor and the orphan and the captive" (Koran, 76:8).*

There are also historical accounts reporting Prophet Muhammad ordering his men to treat captives very humanely. According to one account:

*"After the Battle of Badr, prisoners of war were brought. Among them was al-Abbâs. He did not have a shirt on, so the Prophet looked for a shirt for him. It turned out that a shirt of Abd Allah bin Ubayy was the right size, so the Prophet gave it to al-Abbâs to wear and compensated Abdullah with his own shirt" [Al-Bukhârî (3008)].*

So, even the torn-up shirt of Johnson  seen in his captivity photos  let alone all the abuse that might be related to it, is inherently un-Islamic. 

Throughout history, many Muslim jurists have also emphasized that POWs cannot be killed or tortured. Ibn Muflih, the jurist from the Hanbalî school, writes: "The correct position on the matter is that if an enemy soldier is captured, it becomes unlawful to kill him." There is also a historical account: The governor of Iraq, al-Hajjâj, brought a prisoner in irons to Ibn Umar and ordered him to come up and kill him. Ibn Umar refused, saying: "This is not the way we do things. Allah says: 'either generosity or ransom' and He does not say anything about killing them."

In short, the kidnappings and murders we see today, like all other acts of terrorism committed against civilians, are un-Islamic cruelties. They stem from a kind of necrophilic nihilism, not from the essence of Islam.

The fact that the kidnappers and killers mention Islam and Allah virtually in their every sentence should not mislead us. *The Koran speaks about a gang who planned to kill Prophet Salih by swearing an oath in the name of Allah (Koran, 27:49).* This is an example that men can do evil in the name of God. The killings of Nick Berg, Kim Sun-il, and Paul Johnson have been just that. And *every Muslim* should denounce this evil.

 Mustafa Akyol is a political scientist, journalist and a freelance writer living in Istanbul, Turkey. He is also director at the Intercultural Dialogue Platform, based in Istanbul.



http://www.nationalreview.com/commen...0408120826.asp

----------


## abnk

DeuS, Saint-Simone e StormAngel,

Ligesia e shpirtit tuej e hipokrizia juej m'shqetson.  Zoti j'u ndihmofte!

----------


## StormAngel

abnk,
Me sqaro pak me teper kete konkluze tenden se nuk te kuptoj.Cila thenie e imja te ka bere ty te mendosh qe une jam i lige ne shpirt?
Vetem doja ta dij.

----------


## abnk

> E tha DeuS shume kohe para se cka eshte puna.


Pajtimi i juej me DeuS.

----------


## StormAngel

abnk,
Pajtimi me nje konkluze te dhene nuk te ben hipokrit dhe te lige ne shpirt,po ofendimi direkt ndaj dikujt pa ndonje fare argumenti te forte.
Se c`mendim kam une per problemet globale eshte vetem pune e imja dhe e askujt tjeter.
Mendimi im per kete ekzekutimin e pengut turk ne thojza eshte se eshte pune e rregulluar nga dikush,dhe per shkak se thenia e DeuS mu duk si me e perafert vendosa qe me nje fjali te them mendimin tim,se nuk i ben te gjitha problemet ne bote vetem Bin Laden po ka edhe shume shume njerez te tjere si ai,po edhe me te keqij.
Kjo eshte.


Pak jashte teme,nje informacion mbi Al Jazeera e cila shpesh ndegjohet ne opinion ne keto kohet e fundit:

Al Jazeera, era e fortë e ndryshimeve


Shekulli online

Kur Kanali satelitor Al Jazeera, nisi transmetimet në 1996 nga Gjiri Persik, lindi një revolucion i ri dixhital. Për herë të parë arabët, kishin mundësi të shihnin lajme dhe Talk Shoës në gjuhën e tyre, duke i dhënë gazetarëve fjalën e lirë dhe duke mos reklamuar qeverinë. Sheiku Hamad Bin Khalifa Al Fani, ka mbajtur mbi supe barrën politike dhe vlerën financiare të sponsorizimit të Al Jazeeras. Me një audiencë prej 35 milionë shikuesisht, rrjeti është shpërndarë në të gjithë rajonanin. Al Jazeera ka irrituar qeveritë arabe me pamjet e lëvizjeve rebele, si dhe duke trajtuar çështje tabu si poligamia apo braktisja. Opinioni arab është influencuar në mënyrë të pa masë nga pamjet e Al  Jazeera-s në luftën e Palenstinës, në Afganistan dhe Irak. Por asgjë nuk e ka bërë të famshme këtë televizion sesa mikpritja gazetareske që i kanë bërë Osama Bin Ladenit, nëpërmjet intervistave të drejtuesve të Al Qaeda dhe paralajmërimeve për ardhjen e ditës së ditës së zezë. Drejtuesit e kompanisë thonë se fjalët e Bin Ladenit janë skupe të vërteta që mbrojnë profesionalizmin e tyre. Skeptikët pohojnë se Emiri e ka përdorur këtë television për të future vendin e tij të vogël në hartë, por ai insiston se kanali tij reflekton një erë ndryshimi që fryn në Lindjen e Mesme. Regjimet arabe sigurisht që janë duke e ndier këtë fllad.

----------


## R2T

Dhe nje here qe ta kuptoj se nuk e kuptova mire. Ju po thoni, qe turkun e vrane Islamiket po fajin e ka Amerika?

----------


## abnk

StormAngel,
Nqs nuk diftuet hipokrizi n'kyt teme, athere diftuet se nuk jeni i mireinformuem ose jeni i keqinformuem prej medias.  Cka thashe per hipokrizi e shpirtligsi e kam pase n'gjoks me e thane kahere, per arsye se ky forum ka shume fryme anti-amerikane edhe nuk shof arsye tjeter pse me urrye kaq shume pervec xhelozise qe vjen nga shpirtligsia.

----------


## abnk

"_Se c`mendim kam une per problemet globale eshte vetem pune e imja dhe e askujt tjeter_." StormAngel
Dakort, nuk thashe se idiot qe dhe mendimin tand.  Tashe se nuk jam dakort me mendimin tand.  Apo vetem ju keni t'drejte me dhane mendime?

----------


## StormAngel

abnk,une e kisha thjeshte per kete



> DeuS, Saint-Simone e StormAngel,
> 
> Ligesia e shpirtit tuej e hipokrizia juej m'shqetson. Zoti j'u ndihmofte!


Une vetem mbroj vetveten nga akuzat qe thene drejte per mua jane te pabaza se nuk merrem si njeri i tille.
Per pjesen e dyte,e mira e forumit eshte se cdokush ka te drejte te thote mendimin e vet dhe une e respektoj kete,per ate shkak edhe tu pergjigja,
Secili ka mendim te vet kjo edhe na ben te jemi interesant.

R2T,
Nuk thash gje te tille(se Amerika e ka direkt fajin per ekzekutim te pengjeve)mos me keqkupto,po nga ana tjeter mbroj fort tezen se ne bote ekzistojne konspiracione dhe te tilla qe kryhen nga shtetet e medha aleate.

----------


## green

> R2T,
> Nuk thash gje te tille(se Amerika e ka direkt fajin per ekzekutim te pengjeve)mos me keqkupto,po nga ana tjeter mbroj fort tezen se ne bote ekzistojne konspiracione dhe te tilla qe kryhen nga shtetet e medha aleate.


Te kam thene une ty...Ti je oportunist...Dridhesh si gjethe plepi sa e kuqe sa e verdheme...Zoti na ruajte!

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

> Dhe nje here qe ta kuptoj se nuk e kuptova mire. Ju po thoni, qe turkun e vrane Islamiket po fajin e ka Amerika?



Para se ti ja besh kete pytje ketyre , pyeti se ku rruhen keta..Shife kur te te vij pergjigjja me ndonje kallup dinamiti ballit..Ne valla s'po jim kah rrumi se Pejgameri s'osht ka e lejon qito....E keshtu edhe historia mbyllet me nje 100 metersh qe ti e realizon ne 0 sec. Ti del fitimtar ndaj somalezit Abu Zylyf Gangrrena i cili vrapon ne drejtim te kundert me ate tendin, drejt thesave te drithit qe bien nga qielli ne kufi te Sudanit me Somaline. Ti vrapon drejt fushave te Golfit, e ai vrapon drejt fushave te hithres. Ti e ke fajin. Pse nuk vrapon edhe ti drejt fushave te hithres?
Pse vetem Abu Zullum Xhibrahili te vrapoje drejt fushave me hithres? 

Ja pra qe ne e kemi fajin. Ne qe nuk japim gjithcka per te zbuluar te drejten. Ne qe anesohemi. Ne qe behemi me Usa-n nderkohe nuk duhet te behemi as me C'mendurine islamike. Ne duhet te gjejme rrugen e mesme. Pra kur te avionet e Ladit te shkaterrojne eliten e ekonomise boterore , ne si ithtare te zbulimit te se vertetes te pyesim familjet e viktimave..perse te dashur familje te viktimave ,mendoni ju se ata djemte e lindjes se mesme e te larget goditen per vdekje keta djemte e perendimit te mesem e te avancuar? 

Presim pak cuna sa ta marrim pergjigjen..?????

Une personalisht nuk kam asgje kundra atyre krijesave qe shpirterisht jane kundra luftes ndaj terrorizmit. Perkundrazi , tipa te tille une do te kisha miresine ti ndihmoja te mesonin shkrim e kendim. Thjesht do me behej shume qefi ndaj atyre sakateve mendore qe pretendojne se jane ne kerkim te se vertetes, jane ne kerkim te se drejtes, e do te jene ne kerkim te kesaj te drejte e te vertete  for the rest of they lifes, se paku me sa dime ne lidhje me planet e perendimit ndaj asaj pjese te botes qe merition dajakun.

E perderisa gjate asaj kohe qe ajo pjese e dynjallikut do haj dajak, une e tipa si une qe do ti ja japin kete dajak asaj pjese te botes qe e meriton ate dajak, do te quhemi Kryqezator. Hheeeheeeehh Thnx 

E ajo pjese e botes qe do haj dajak nga Kryqezator si ne qe vec gjuhen e dajakut njohim, do te quhen fondamentaliste islamike... Pra fut e bjer fondamentalistave,sepse po na rrezikojne te ardhmen.. Un Kyqezatori.

Pjesa me delikate. Ata qe pretendojne se jane me as-zhurmen. Rrofte Green Peace. Poshte keqtrajtimi i Zhapikeve. Rrofte transversoismi Parizian. Poshte dhuna ndaj Moktada Shellires. RRofshin arnat e botes se ndermjetme. Qofte pularia e bekume e poshte stalla e derrave. 

Po qe na  can xhibrahilin kto kokrrjepnit e botes se miliarda kokrrave mikroskopike te guraleceve.( nuk desha me thon troc,,, shkretetire  :ngerdheshje:  )

E ka then ai shefi modh ne nje ambjent shoqeror..- Whats gonna happened if by misstake we nuke those nutcases?  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Shmeki

Hi......

A mendojm ne se noj here mund te jemi  ne në vendin e atyre,qe luftojn për të drejten e tyre

*Mësohuni qe ne peshojën e drejtsisë të mos e vendosni barrën e epsheve tuaja.*

----------


## Labeati

> A mendojm ne se noj here mund te jemi  ne në vendin e atyre,qe luftojn për të drejten e tyre


Per cilen te drejte luftojne ato felliqesina more Shmek?

- per te drejten me rrembye shoferat e kamionave me ndihma per popullin e me pre kryet si me qene pula e jo njerez?
- per hedhe ne ere makinat me eksploziv ne mes te pazarit te fukarave duke mbyte me dhjetra vete?
- me sulmue policine e vendit me vra vellaznit e vet qe perpiqen me vue rend ne ate vend ku s'ka pase kurr liri?
- Me vra njerezit kur e si tu teket, me mbylle dyqanet e me zhgaterrue naften e vendit te vet?
- Me ba lojen e Iranit e sadamit ne kurriz te popullit pa dhimbje aspak per mijta vete qe po lane eshtnat si mish per top?

E cfare te drejte e te mire po i pregatisin atij populli keto bastardha qe deri dje ishin struke si mij qenefesh kur Sadami ja perdhunonte grate e motrat e ja zhgatrronte vendet e shejta, e sot ne ate liri qe se kane pa kurre prej shekujsh sillen si kriminela pa skrupuj.

Apo mos po te duken te drejte se dalin me kuran ne dore e thojne po luftojme per Allah. Atehere cka kenka ky zot qe u mesoka te vrasin popullin e vet dhe robet e pafajshem?

Ne rast se ndonjihere ne shqiptaret do te arrijme ne kete grade degjenerimi si terroristat e Irakut, do ta kemi hak bombet 225 paund se ma mire i vdekun se shtaze.

----------


## Shmeki

E kush është shkaktari i gjithë ketyre trazirave ne irakë ? vet irakianet a !

----------

